# Pattern for crochet Chevron Corner to Corner Afghan



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

I would like to thank Carol, KP user Grandmaknitstoo, for helping me create this pattern document. I sent her the info and pictures and she did all the hard work to create the pattern into usable crochet language and crop and attach the picture tutorial to the document. I appreciate her help so much. Thank you again Carol.
This is the original post that I showed the Chevron corner to corner blanket/afghan in. Crochet baby blanket

Happy crocheting.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

JoRae said:


> I would like to thank Carol, KP user Grandmaknitstoo, for helping me create this pattern document. I sent her the info and pictures and she did all the hard work to create the pattern into usable crochet language and crop and attach the picture tutorial to the document. I appreciate her help so much. Thank you again Carol.
> This is the original post that I showed the Chevron corner to corner blanket/afghan in. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-351862-1.html
> 
> Happy crocheting.


You are very welcome, I hope others will enjoy this pattern as much as I will. Thank you for sharing with all of us!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thank you both..going to try this.. My next donation.. Left over yarn from other projects..a scrap blanket


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

JoRae said:


> I would like to thank Carol, KP user Grandmaknitstoo, for helping me create this pattern document. I sent her the info and pictures and she did all the hard work to create the pattern into usable crochet language and crop and attach the picture tutorial to the document. I appreciate her help so much. Thank you again Carol.
> This is the original post that I showed the Chevron corner to corner blanket/afghan in. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-351862-1.html
> 
> Happy crocheting.


Why are there 2 download links?

Are they different?

You only have about 5 minutes to edit one out if they are duplicates.

~~~


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Why are there 2 download links?
> 
> Are they different?
> 
> ...


I don't know JoRae posted it, she will have to correct it. They are both the same.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern JoRae.

It's a really pretty shell stitch and a very nice blanket.

I've downloaded both links and they appear to be the same 17 page instructional for the afghan.

You are currently offline during what would be your last opportunity to edit out one of the links.

I just want KP members to know that they only need to download one of the links, as they are the same.

~~~


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> You are very welcome, I hope others will enjoy this pattern as much as I will. Thank you for sharing with all of us!


Thank you for writing out this pattern. It will be next on my list.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Why are there 2 download links?
> 
> Are they different?
> 
> ...


Oops. First time downloading PDF. Got over excited I guess. 😄 no they are not different.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Thank you for the pattern JoRae.
> 
> It's a really pretty shell stitch and a very nice blanket.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

JoRae said:


> Thank you.


Glad to be of help...

~~~


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you JoRae for getting carol to help you with this pattern look forward to trying this. Willie


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

firecracker4 said:


> Thank you for writing out this pattern. It will be next on my list.


You are welcome


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Thank you from me as well , I was only looking on utube to learn how to do it . &#128512;


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

You are all welcome. Once you understand the turns it is easy to just do as big as you want


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your tutorial, I can't wait to try it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you ladies! You are the greatest! :thumbup:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

I know the chevron pattern would be asymmetrical, but I think there's probably a way to make this into a rectangle instead of the square ???

~~~


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this--I have used this stitch for lots of baby afghans but just in straight rows--because it was esy just to use the same stitch to turn and do the edging. I like this idea a lot!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

That is a great pattern, well explained. Love the direction markers on the photos ! Well done both of you.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

What a great pattern! Written and photographed so well, even I would be able to follow it.
Thank you both,


----------



## knitkrit (Jan 30, 2013)

Some how I missed the first posting, I am glad I saw this one!! I have fallen in love with the C2C and now I have a new variation of it.


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you for the great pattern!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you both for the great pattern. It is now on my fall to do list.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for putting this tutorial together. I look forward to making this.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

You are all very welcome. I am looking forward to seeing some chevron afghans soon.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

JoRae said:


> You are all very welcome. I am looking forward to seeing some chevron afghans soon.


Ditto!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Ditto!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm on my way !! , I get very excited learning a new technique. Had to concentrate carefully on the foundation block then it suddenly clicked when I started the chevron sections. Thank you so much for taking the time ladies, it is appreciated.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> I'm on my way !! , I get very excited learning a new technique. Had to concentrate carefully on the foundation block then it suddenly clicked when I started the chevron sections. Thank you so much for taking the time ladies, it is appreciated.


 :thumbup:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

purdeygirl said:


> I'm on my way !! , I get very excited learning a new technique. Had to concentrate carefully on the foundation block then it suddenly clicked when I started the chevron sections. Thank you so much for taking the time ladies, it is appreciated.


Wonderful. Once you get it you get it. Waiting to see your creation. After the foundation you can see where to turn.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you both for this pattern. Something I have wanted to make with some of my stash. Now I will be able to do so.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

You are welcome. Enjoy. I can't wait to see the new creations.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I will have to wait until after surgery to give it a try.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

diobsession said:


> Thank you for the pattern. I will have to wait until after surgery to give it a try.


I understand. I just had surgery in April. Talk about not feeling up to much of anything for a few weeks and anesthesia foggy brain. Good luck with your surgery. I hope all goes well.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

purdeygirl said:


> That is a great pattern, well explained. Love the direction markers on the photos ! Well done both of you.


Well, I have really enjoyed trying out the chevron technique. I had to concentrate on the top and the corner turns . It's a pattern that flows but requires thought as well. Loved it. Alas I have to put it aside and pick up my lace shawl again before I lose the plot. !!
My attempt (below), will sit in my basket tempting me !! Thanks again, it really is a great pattern


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

purdeygirl said:


> Well, I have really enjoyed trying out the chevron technique. I had to concentrate on the top and the corner turns . It's a pattern that flows but requires thought as well. Loved it. Alas I have to put it aside and pick up my lace shawl again before I lose the plot. !!
> My attempt (below), will sit in my basket tempting me !! Thanks again, it really is a great pattern


I was just noticing on your sample image, the starting corner doesn't come to a point.

Is this correct?

~~~


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

That's correct, it's 3 "blocks" start and finish, if you look at the tutorial, at the foundation starter block, you will see.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

purdeygirl said:


> That's correct, it's 3 "blocks" start and finish, if you look at the tutorial, at the foundation starter block, you will see.


Thanks...

I made a blanket with a similar stitch some years back, but didn't know off hand where the pattern was.

I thought this one was the same.

But it isn't because mine came to a point at the beginning corner.

I guess I'll have to look for my pattern after all.

~~~


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Thanks...
> 
> I made a blanket with a similar stitch some years back, but didn't know off hand where the pattern was.
> 
> ...


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi purdygirl,

Did you mean to add a comment?

Edit - - oh, I see...you inserted it into my quote. Sorry, I didn't see it.

~~~


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Don't know what happened there !!, 
My comment was:-

Have a "chat" with the post originators , they may be able to suggest an adaptation. 

Best wishes


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Double gremlins !


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

purdygirl said:


> Have a "chat" with the post originators, they may be able to suggest an adaptation.


Double gremlins...

Hahahahaha...

Here, I fixed it for all posterity.

Anyway, as I look at it more clearly, it looks like these shells are at a different angle, whereas mine were 90 degrees.

I don't think this pattern is suitable to be able to have a square starting corner.

But that's okay, thank you.

I'll just look for my pattern.

~~~


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

purdeygirl said:


> Well, I have really enjoyed trying out the chevron technique. I had to concentrate on the top and the corner turns . It's a pattern that flows but requires thought as well. Loved it. Alas I have to put it aside and pick up my lace shawl again before I lose the plot. !!
> My attempt (below), will sit in my basket tempting me !! Thanks again, it really is a great pattern


Wonderful. Love the colors. This pattern lends itself to any combo of colors. I like blue and brown. Great job.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Thanks...
> 
> I made a blanket with a similar stitch some years back, but didn't know off hand where the pattern was.
> 
> ...


I will love to see your afghan. I would like to see the pattern or have the name when you find it. Sounds interesting.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

JoRae said:


> I will love to see your afghan. I would like to see the pattern or have the name when you find it. Sounds interesting.


Noted!

~~~


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Noted!
> 
> ~~~


Thanks.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Thanks...
> 
> I made a blanket with a similar stitch some years back, but didn't know off hand where the pattern was.
> 
> ...


I think that this may be the pattern you are looking for.

This shows you how to do the 'box car stitch' in a 6X6 square.

What I do is just keep going with the stitch until I reach the desired WIDTH I want for the afghan & then I start the DECREASE rows to achieve a one-piece afghan in whatever size you want.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/free-smoothfoxs-diagonal-box-stitch-square-6x6

I have made this dozens of time, both full-size & baby afghans, and love it. It works up fast also.....I prefer the 'point' in the corner verses the rounded edge as well.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Hands2Help said:


> I think that this may be the pattern you are looking for.
> 
> This shows you how to do the 'box car stitch' in a 6X6 square.
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you. Perfect!

That looks like the stitch on the blanket I did.

Mine was a toddler sized rectangular afghan. I don't remember exactly how, but I did put a decorative border around it.

Even though this pattern shown is square, just like any c2c, you can modify how you do the increases an decreases in order to make a rectangular size.

~~~


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Hands2Help said:


> I think that this may be the pattern you are looking for.
> 
> This shows you how to do the 'box car stitch' in a 6X6 square.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Added to iBooks.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Yes, thank you. Perfect!
> 
> That looks like the stitch on the blanket I did.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: You are welcome!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

JoRae said:


> Thanks. Added to iBooks.


You're welcome also

:lol:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Your afghan is very pretty


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

tweeter said:


> Your afghan is very pretty


Thank you!


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you, JoRae and Grammknitstoo, for this great tutorial.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

gr8 said:


> Thank you, JoRae and Grammknitstoo, for this great tutorial.


You are welcome!Enjoy!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> You are welcome!Enjoy!


👍😀from me too


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## ladolcevida (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you. You are very welcome


----------



## Lizzy (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank so much for the pattern and the pictures, I have always wanted to make this, but could only make the c2c ones. thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Lizzy said:


> Thank so much for the pattern and the pictures, I have always wanted to make this, but could only make the c2c ones. thanks for all the hard work.


You are welcome enjoy from me and JoRae!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thank you so much


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

eppe said:


> thank you so much


 You are welcome from me and JoRae.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you so much - Your instructions look like something I can successfully follow. I unsuccessfully tried the crochet corner to corner years ago and look forward to trying again with your picture instructions. :sm24:


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

arkynana said:


> Thank you so much - Your instructions look like something I can successfully follow. I unsuccessfully tried the crochet corner to corner years ago and look forward to trying again with your picture instructions. :sm24:


You are welcome from me and JoRae!


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

I remember this from the original post. I recently was hunting for it but had no luck. Could never get it out of my mind.
Thank you.


----------

